# Eden, NC Vintage Bicycle Show, Swapmeet & Ride. Sat. May 12th



## richtrix

Please make plans to attend our best show yet. Held on Saturday, May 12th from 10:00am until 5:00pm. There will be 10 show classes with awards, Games, Door prizes, a Vintage bike ride in the city and a of course a Swapmeet. Come as an exhibitor, Buyer, Seller or Spectator it's ALL FREE. For info or questions call Richie 336-552-9844 or Robert 336-616-2307.


----------



## jd56

*Looking forward to it.*

had a great time on the last one.
Looking forward to seeing everyone there. 
I will be bringing some bikes for display and sale....some cash too. 
Tony jave you got any Westfield locktop fender lights for my 55 Columbia.
Also will be looking for a front chrome fender and chrome rim for my late 60's W/F Sabre Flyer.

See you guys in a month, sporting my completed AstroFlite for the ride through town.


----------



## richtrix

It's getting close....It's all FREE.......It's gonna be FUN........any questions let me know.


----------



## jd56

*How to show*

Richie or Robert, here's a great idea...if someone has a fork straightener how about they do a "how to" demonstration segment at the show?

I'm being selfish bu,t my new Columbia has a bent fork and I need to straightened it. I'm sure others would benefit from the instruction. I know I would.

Not that anyone will have time to do the instruction, seeing that so much will be going on. 

But, I'm willing to use my new favorite bike's damaged fork as the guinnea pig....just a suggestion. it just can't be during the vintage ride time slot.

Is there a time set up for the ride yet?

Also, Ozzy I think was talking about some are camping out, if so do you know where?


----------



## jd56

*I'll pay to have my fork straightened*

If the idea of a How to Demonstartion can't be arranged, if someone who is planning on attending and has a fork straightener, can you bring it and I'll pay you to straighten mine?

Just reaching out here. Of course that means I'll have less money to buy stuff off of Richies and Tony's table of goodies.


----------



## richtrix

jd56 said:


> If the idea of a How to Demonstartion can't be arranged, if someone who is planning on attending and has a fork straightener, can you bring it and I'll pay you to straighten mine?
> 
> Just reaching out here. Of course that means I'll have less money to buy stuff off of Richies and Tony's table of goodies.




JD.......Tony is your man. He just got a fork straightener with the bunch he and Steve bought. I think it works with the fork on the bike, so bring the frame with it. Let him know to bring it, I'm sure he'll be happy to try it out on your bike


----------



## ozzmonaut

jd56 said:


> Richie or Robert, here's a great idea...if someone has a fork straightener how about they do a "how to" demonstration segment at the show?
> 
> I'm being selfish bu,t my new Columbia has a bent fork and I need to straightened it. I'm sure others would benefit from the instruction. I know I would.
> 
> Not that anyone will have time to do the instruction, seeing that so much will be going on.
> 
> But, I'm willing to use my new favorite bike's damaged fork as the guinnea pig....just a suggestion. it just can't be during the vintage ride time slot.
> 
> Is there a time set up for the ride yet?
> 
> Also, Ozzy I think was talking about some are camping out, if so do you know where?




Blame rich, he mentioned camping first.


----------



## tpender3

*Forl straightner*

JD I will bring the fork straightner to the show you bring the bike and we will see what it does. I will practice on one of my bikes first and maybe Steve's too.
Also JD will send you a PM with a picture of something I think you have been looking for fender W/plane reflector I have on a bike.
Tony


----------



## jd56

*Tony....help*



richtrix said:


> JD.......Tony is your man. He just got a fork straightener with the bunch he and Steve bought. I think it works with the fork on the bike, so bring the frame with it. Let him know to bring it, I'm sure he'll be happy to try it out on your bike




I just sent him a "help" requested PM.

It would be a great demo, and I'm sure many would be grateful to see it. Busy show it will be hopefully.

So whats the projection of the idea of camping in the parking lot?


----------



## jd56

You are the man!!
I love being a caber....I really do. I'm amazed of the support that so many offer here. 
Thanks TP

Hey, Dean this is great news. Thanks for finding the issue with the fork. Another great caber!!


----------



## richtrix

*Camping*

*Good News! There will be space available for camping either in the parking lot or inside the building. Both will be locked once everyone turns in for the night. We will have the facility open for campers on Friday evening at 6:00 pm.*


----------



## jd56

*Cool*

That's cool...the Eden Campout / Swapmeet / Vintage Ride / Bike Show.
That's alot on the flyer.

Thanks guys for setting that up. 

Honey I'm spending the night with the guys Friday night....what cut the grass? I'll get to it when I get back...OK????


----------



## 1973rx3

Hopefully I can make it, specially for the ride!


----------



## ozzmonaut

Well, this will be the first bike show that I bring a tent for. I left a tent joke out on purpose right here. You're welcome.


----------



## scrubbinrims

*A pair of lovely ladies*

Still considering going to this and grabbed a couple of nice prewar ladies bicycles to sell trade...
A 40 roadmaster with swan fork and deluxe carrier and approximately the same age Colson "blister tank" as similar to the flying ace in design.
Really nice original pint bikes that will look even better come show time.
Steve, does the Mrs. like either of these for a potential trade?






Thanks, Chris


----------



## Dan Mahoney

*Bummed*

I was planning to go to the Eden swap meet since I am only about an hour away. Unfortunately I am double booked that weekend and have to attend a wedding. I was going to bring my Firebolt to sell. Here's a pic of it:


----------



## jd56

Dan Mahoney said:


> I was planning to go to the Eden swap meet since I am only about an hour away. Unfortunately I am double booked that weekend and have to attend a wedding. I was going to bring my Firebolt to sell. Here's a pic of it:




Dan, nice FireBolt...what are you asking?


----------



## jd56

Wow, alot has happened in the last week (2 weeks before the show).

I received my FireArrow and have yet to put together but, planned on bringing for the fork straightening demo, and hell or high water it will be.
Neice finished College and needed picking up.
prepping for my son's graduation and our planned cruise in three weeks

Then the worst of all things...my dad of 86 passed Sunday. 
Big shock and alot of travel this week for the funeral. Estate finalization to be done.
I won't be back till mid week next week so I probably won't have my first resto done (Sabre Flyer).
I really wanted to have that done.

I am still going to be there but it might not be till Saturday morning.....It would have been cool to do the tailgate campout.

Great job on letting everyone know of the show and all that you guys have done so far.
Should be a great event and would'nt miss it for anything....well almost anything.

John


----------



## richtrix

JD,   Sad to here about your loss. Hang on to to the good memories,,,,,,we'll save you a good spot at the show.


----------



## jd56

Thanks Richie


----------



## robertc

JD,

My condolence and prayers to you and your family for the loss of your father. Just remember all the good times you shared with him and all the love he gave you throughout the years. He is not completely gone, for he will forever live in your heart and the hearts of those that knew him. God's blessings to you my friend.

Robert


----------



## jd56

*Well put guys*



robertc said:


> JD,
> 
> My condolence and prayers to you and your family for the loss of your father. Just remember all the good times you shared with him and all the love he gave you throughout the years. He is not completely gone, for he will forever live in your heart and the hearts of those that knew him. God's blessings to you my friend.
> 
> Robert




He'll be missed for sure, forgot the bad and the new latest memories take over. I'm grateful to have had the chance to get to know him again.
Hope to see you guys on Saturday and maybe Friday if all goes well. 
Wish I could get out to the shope to finish my 2 repaints and put together the firearrow. Next week I hope.


----------



## Steve K

JD...
All of us are very sorry to hear this sad news. You and you family are in our thoughts and prayers. Safe travels and we'll see you in a little over a week.
Steve K
Greensboro, NC


----------



## jd56

Steve K said:


> JD...
> All of us are very sorry to hear this sad news. You and you family are in our thoughts and prayers. Safe travels and we'll see you in a little over a week.
> Steve K
> Greensboro, NC




Thanks Steve...can't wait to get there


----------



## Dan Mahoney

*I will PM you*



jd56 said:


> Dan, nice FireBolt...what are you asking?



I will PM you in a little while.


----------



## JOEL

I'll be stopping at the swap meet then heading off on vacation with the wife. Will need to travel fairly light... 

I have these bikes available for presale and delivery to Eden NC swap meet only (NOT to be shipped!) PM if interested.

68 Coppertone Typhoon Deluxe, front rack, 3 speed, pumpkin light, chrome fenders, Schwinn WW's, MINT, MINT, MINT!!! $400
67 Coppertone Starlet III, F & R racks, 2 speed, chrome fenders & tank, pumpkin, WW's, MINTTT... $400
1950 B-6 maroon/cr, very clean original $1500
his/her 1938 Shelby matching pair from a New Orleans estate, matching accessories and consecutive license plates. $800
1937 Lady's Elgin, nice original paint rider with skirt guards. $200
Schwinn Suburban boy's in rare Flamingo color $125
More


----------



## jd56

JOEL said:


> I'll be stopping at the swap meet then heading off on vacation with the wife. Will need to travel fairly light...
> 
> I have these bikes available for presale and delivery to Eden NC swap meet only (NOT to be shipped!) PM if interested.
> 
> 68 Coppertone Typhoon Deluxe, front rack, 3 speed, pumpkin light, chrome fenders, Schwinn WW's, MINT, MINT, MINT!!! $400
> 67 Coppertone Starlet III, F & R racks, 2 speed, chrome fenders & tank, pumpkin, WW's, MINTTT... $400
> 1950 B-6 maroon/cr, very clean original $1500
> his/her 1938 Shelby matching pair from a New Orleans estate, matching accessories and consecutive license plates. $800
> 1937 Lady's Elgin, nice original paint rider with skirt guards. $200
> Schwinn Suburban boy's in rare Flamingo color $125
> More




I love those shelby's....wow!!


----------



## ozzmonaut

Those are some impressive rides. I can't wait to see them up close.


----------



## JOEL

PM if you are interested in these. Let's make a deal!


----------



## scrubbinrims

*I'm in*

Got the okay from the Mrs. to attend this event as I have some bicycles to sell...
A boys hawthorne duralium, a 20's hawthorne motorbike, a prewar ladies roadmaster (pictured above), a ladies shelby chrome tank with shockease fork, a boys x-53 solid project complete (yes, with the light), and I might also bring my rollfast fastback sport (aka generically a "zep").
See everybody Saturday morning as I am close enough (3.5 hours) to come in same day with the 10 am start.
Chris


----------



## JOEL

For JD, the Schwinn Suburban in Flamingo, SN GH...


----------



## jd56

Nice looking bike Joel. Not into the multispeeds but, good luck with the sale.
Hope to see you and your wife at the show.
John


----------



## richtrix

scrubbinrims said:


> Got the okay from the Mrs. to attend this event as I have some bicycles to sell...
> A boys hawthorne duralium, a 20's hawthorne motorbike, a prewar ladies roadmaster (pictured above), a ladies shelby chrome tank with shockease fork, a boys x-53 solid project complete (yes, with the light), and I might also bring my rollfast fastback sport (aka generically a "zep").
> See everybody Saturday morning as I am close enough (3.5 hours) to come in same day with the 10 am start.
> Chris




Glad you're going to make it Chris.....I think it's going to be a blast......I wish you could bring the Red Bird so everyone would get turned on! Have a safe trip.


----------



## jd56

scrubbinrims said:


> Got the okay from the Mrs. to attend this event as I have some bicycles to sell...
> A boys hawthorne duralium, a 20's hawthorne motorbike, a prewar ladies roadmaster (pictured above), a ladies shelby chrome tank with shockease fork, a boys x-53 solid project complete (yes, with the light), and I might also bring my rollfast fastback sport (aka generically a "zep").
> See everybody Saturday morning as I am close enough (3.5 hours) to come in same day with the 10 am start.
> Chris




10 am start ?? need you there earlier brother. That's right you do still have the young ones.
I'm leaving my wife as she and I don't celebrate the parents days together. its a children thing.
Seriously it will be great to have you show Chris at whatever time you get there.


----------



## ozzmonaut

Maybe we can extend the party for Chris. I'm excited to see this hawthorne motorbike. I'm kind of on a motorbike kick right now.


----------



## ozzmonaut

Can we get a head count from folks who plan on camping? Trying to see what the best option for me is, since I'm only an hour and a half away.


----------



## jd56

I'm trying to figure a way to be there for the roasted marshmellows Friday night...just don't know yet. It will be a last minute decision. Depends if I get all that needs done today and tomorrow morning. Lots to do yet. 
John


----------



## jd56

*t-shirts??*

Robert or Richie, did you mention t-shirts?

I need 2 mediums or maybe larges if they are cut tight.

What colors and do you have the copy we can see yet?

I need to bring some extra play money for those...how much?


----------



## menzorro

*It's this coming Saturday.*

The last show was my first time at the Eden Bicycle Show (actually any bike show) and it was well worth the drive.  I am planning on attending and know that I will see some really cool bicycles. See you guys there.


----------



## richtrix

jd56 said:


> Robert or Richie, did you mention t-shirts?
> 
> I need 2 mediums or maybe larges if they are cut tight.
> 
> What colors and do you have the copy we can see yet?
> 
> I need to bring some extra play money for those...how much?




JD, I have several in all sizes but do expect to sell out. You can have any color you want as long as it's black  all the shirts are black with tan print. I expect to pick them up today and will try to get some pics up later. They will be $15 each.


----------



## richtrix

*T Shirts*

Here's the Shirt JD


----------



## robertc

Well, I went by Tony's (tpender3) house this afternoon and picked up my DX tank that he painted for me. It looks awesome. Once again Tony did a outstanding job as usual. He even had a set of NOS Schwinn mud flaps for me so tonight I "pimped my ride" Looking forward to seeing you guys and gals at the show. 

Richie, great job on the shirt and the choice of colors.


----------



## ozzmonaut

menzorro said:


> The last show was my first time at the Eden Bicycle Show (actually any bike show) and it was well worth the drive.  I am planning on attending and know that I will see some really cool bicycles. See you guys there.



If you thought the February one was worth the drive then you're going to really like this one.I'd imagine it will be twice the turnout, being as it is more of a show than a swap.


----------



## richtrix

OZ....... From the feedback I've got there will be way more for sale at this swapmeet than in Feb. with the addition of the Show it should be awesome!


----------



## jd56

richtrix said:


> JD, I have several in all sizes but do expect to sell out. You can have any color you want as long as it's black  all the shirts are black with tan print. I expect to pick them up today and will try to get some pics up later. They will be $15 each.




Need 2 mediums unless they are cut small...too much cheese cake and it's starting to show. Then I would need larges.


----------



## jd56

*Campout still?*

OK, provided I don't wear myself out today putting my Firearrow back together, I plan on heading out this afternoon.
4 hr drive so probably arrive around 7pm.

You said the facility will be open to receive us 2%ers around 6pm?

My bad back concerns me so I need to find a mattress to bring. Not a spring chicken anymore. But, I promised and made such a stink about the overnighter, it's only fair I be there.

Looking forward to this show.


----------



## tpender3

JD 
Straighten my second set of forks yesterday on Steve's bike, man hard work it took about 3 minutes and didn't mess nothing up. Bring yours on.
Tony

Oh yea I got something you have been looking for on one of your bikes. But its a suprise see you at the show.  That should keep you guessing on your trip.


----------



## jd56

tpender3 said:


> JD
> Straighten my second set of forks yesterday on Steve's bike, man hard work it took about 3 minutes and didn't mess nothing up. Bring yours on.
> Tony
> 
> Oh yea I got something you have been looking for on one of your bikes. But its a suprise see you at the show.  That should keep you guessing on your trip.




I love surprises
Don't forget the ladies Columbia.

The bike is being loaded in the truck soon. Trying to get the chrome cleaned up first. Did grease the crank yesterday. Don't have time for the front wheel though.
man this crank had never been greased, what a mess that was.


----------



## ozzmonaut

Still not sure who all is staying overnight... To be honest I hate to make people show up to lock and unlock stuff just for me to camp in the parking lot. I just want to make sure other people will be there. JD, it sounds like we would be the only ones. I'll wait til morning to come if it makes anybody's job easier. But if anybody's camping, I'll bring snacks and drinks! Any requests?


----------



## jd56

ozzmonaut said:


> Still not sure who all is staying overnight... To be honest I hate to make people show up to lock and unlock stuff just for me to camp in the parking lot. I just want to make sure other people will be there. JD, it sounds like we would be the only ones. I'll wait til morning to come if it makes anybody's job easier. But if anybody's camping, I'll bring snacks and drinks! Any requests?




Well I thought there was to be a few I planned on travelling in a few hours. I'm bringing me a mattress and some sweats. My sleeping pill and I'm out at whatever time...just need coffee in the morning.
I was thinking of getting a couple dozen glazed donuts...need the sugar for my diabettes....I know Chris....still I don't need to bottom out.
Inside works for me.
I'm bringing my work stand if it will be needed.
Only bringing my one bike to sell and 2 others to show off.


Here is my cell number.
757-613-2334

Ozzy  2 is a party


----------



## jd56

Just spoke to richie and all is a go tonight. Cool I'm heading that way in a couple of hours or sooner.

me and anyone else is a campout. looking forward to it.
thanks Richie.

Oh I didn't bring batteries for my tanklights so I might need a flashlight when it gets dark....lol


----------



## ozzmonaut

I'm leaving shortly. Save me a doughnut in case my blood sugar drops.


----------



## jd56

roger that


----------



## Donald Ray Johnson

*Had a  great time*



richtrix said:


> Please make plans to attend our best show yet. Held on Saturday, May 12th from 10:00am until 5:00pm. There will be 10 show classes with awards, Games, Door prizes, a Vintage bike ride in the city and a of course a Swapmeet. Come as an exhibitor, Buyer, Seller or Spectator it's ALL FREE. For info or questions call Richie 336-552-9844 or Robert 336-616-2307.




really had a great time meeting new folks there. Being 80 miles away put me in a different group, but everyone there seemed to be really friendly. I learned some new things there too. I have always loved old bikes but have never been part of something like this before. 

Thanks 
Don Johnson


----------



## jd56

Can you believe i got lost on the way home. It was sc before i realised it. Eric where were you.

Not really. I made good time home and no tickets. Then again if i got stopped i would have tried bribing the cop with the extra bike i ended up with....lol

What a show / swap / campout...thanks brandon for keeping me up.
And the exausting / fun vintage ride.

Thanks Richie, shane, david, tony, robert steve and the wifes and those I didnt mention for putting on a great show.

Will post pics on my new acquisions as soon as my wife goes to bed so I can sneak the collection in the back yard.
Left here with three, planned on selling one and picking up a new one. Ended up bringing a total of 5 home. And if I had room I would have taken another Tony had....shhhh here comes the wife.

Thanks Eric and Tony for saving me from going too far.
Some great new friends and saw a double decker pick up loaded with bikes.   
And I am now an offical Schwinn guy..."SID"...automatic 2 speed transmission. Cool concept.
Oh almost forgot....won 1st in the middleweight class....wow...didn't expect that.
One last thing.....fire arrow now has a straight fork too...thanks tony.

Pictures to follow.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56

Hey don loved your bling!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scrubbinrims

Thanks to all the organizers of the event for putting on a great show and turnout...it was certainly worth the trip!
I am pleased with my new acquistions and also for finding some new homes for bicycles and parts to help complete projects I brought.
Of all the swaps I go to, this one has a charm about it and a welcome pace from flashlights at 5 am...and importantly, nice stuff and people to network with.
See ya'll next year!
Chris


----------



## ozzmonaut

jd56 said:


> Can you believe i got lost on the way home. It was sc before i realised it. Eric where were you.




I almost believed this. Is that bad? Glad you made it safe though. I've already started on the orange Schwinn with the welded stem/headnut situation. I cut off the stem and ground down the headnut until I got to unwelded material. The fork appears salvageable, if I proceed very carefully. Thanks again to everybody for the show among other things. I'm already looking forward to the next one. Everyone in Eden: If you need to ship anything to jd at any point, please include a map in the packaging


----------



## jd56

Take heed, beware of flashing headlights and nose rings after dark....unless its a caber.
The wife met me in the driveway....all is good.

By the way if gou get lost in va beach (thats anyone) I'll come find you and redirect.

I'm serious about doing a Va Beach Vintage ride this summer and for those weak in the legs (like me) it's all flat country. 
Dang Robert my thighs are still burning.
Loved it and wouldn't have missed it, though.
Please contact me with dates that would work for those taht are interested and I' ll pick a good concert weekend.
I'd like to do a festival parade. I'll check whats  coming up.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ozzmonaut

Concerning a VA beach ride, I have some friends on Tangier Island that are way into old bikes. One is my friend of 16 yrs and he used to own a custom/resto bike shop that I worked at for awhile. I could get them to come as well. I think tangier is close to you. But it would have to be pretty close, they don't own cars, just bikes. But it would be incentive to make the drive since I rarely see them anymore.


----------



## Steve K

*Pictures from Eden...Page 1*

Too much time with camera...tried to trade for a new addition to my Prewar collection, but lost out to cash. Still, there were many great bicycles to be had. 
Here is to: great bikes, new friends, great people, safe returns to home, and world peace. 
Thanks Richie, Robert, Tony, Dave, Shane and to all the ladies who did registration and all came to Eden yesterday. Had a great time and hope you all enjoy some pictures. 
Thanks
Steve K.
Greensboro, NC


----------



## Steve K

*Pictures from Eden...Page 2*

More pics..Page 2
Steve K
Greensboro, NC


----------



## Steve K

*Pictures from Eden - Page 3*

More pics..Page 2
Steve K
Greensboro, NC


----------



## Steve K

*More Pics Eden  - Page 4*

More pics..Page 4
Steve K
Greensboro, NC


----------



## Steve K

*More Pics from Eden - Page 5*

More pics..Page 5
Steve K
Greensboro, NC


----------



## Steve K

*More Pics from Eden - Page 6*

More pics..Page 6
Steve K
Greensboro, NC


----------



## Steve K

*More Pics fro Eden  - Page 7*

More pics..Page 7
Steve K
Greensboro, NC


----------



## Steve K

*More pics from Eden - Last page (8)*

More pics..Page 8...The vintage ride, plus....Some of our new friends...Packed up and Heading home...Got Bikes????
Steve K
Greensboro, NC


----------



## jd56

*A few more pics*

These aren't the quality of Steve's pics but, more to enjoy.
And yes I thru my bikes in there.
The 7 bar ladies Spaceliner took second place in the middleweight class (which Wendy had not considered entering without coaxing), and amazingly enough...to my surprize, my Astro Flite was awarded 1st in that class.

The red and white "SID" automatic transmission Schwinn was one that I took home...Oh my god, I'm now a Schwinn guy.... 
Sweetie, I have another bike to add to the collection.
She likes it....thanks Ellis


----------



## jd56

*Brandon...the next generation of collectors*

Brandon rode every bike he could reach the pedals of.

It was great seeing the young guns there and winning awards!!!


----------



## tpender3

*Eden Show*

I would like to thank Richie's hard work and leadership to making this show coming together. Richie and David making the tee-shirts happen they are really nice shirts and still have some for sale so everyone get one while supplies last contact Richie. Shane with the signs and planning, Robert with advertising and the Ride,Steve with the Pictures of the show,bike show card holders and his help in planning. And for the Ladies for their help keeping the show going smoothly and putting up with their Husband's & Boyfriends bike illness. And most of all to the Vendors & people  who came to the Eden Bike Show from near and far we appreicate you taking your Time to come be with us hope to see you next year. Thank All our Sponsors and Door Prize donations. If I missed anyone  Thank you for your help.
 Thanks
 Tony Pendergraph


----------



## cadillacbike

*eden*

Had another good time  with some cool people.Loved seeing everyone.Got some fine things.Thanks alot Richie and others for putting the show on .JOEL nice meeting you hope to to see you again.Chris thanks! see you next time. Kevin


----------



## ozzmonaut

Cadillac, you went home with the star of the show. I know you enjoyed yourself. I know for a fact at least 6 people including myself were drooling over that  so you might want to wipe it down real well.


----------



## cadillacbike

*yes*

I had a BLAST!! That tank is going to make that bike.Thanks alot Eric.


----------



## tpender3

Kevin, Looks like your next purchase should be a trailer so we can see your expanding collection. I glad you got mine I mean the 20's hawthorne motorbike at least it went to a good home. If you get tired of it let me know haha. I'm glad you and your wife enjoyed the show hope to see you July 1st for the Reidsville Swap Meet & Show.
Tony


----------



## ozzmonaut

So july 1st is definite already?


----------

